# Tegus outside in Las Vegas



## james.w (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there any way to house a tegu outside in Las Vegas? Temps get up to 120 in the summer and down to 30 in the winter. Is it possible to house them in these conditions? Humidity is minimal at best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Honestly, it won't work with the humidity levels in Vegas. You'd have to spend half the day standing by them with a garden hose to keep them at the required level that they need. (Although, if you can hook up a constant misting system, it *might*.) And 120*F is too hot for them as well; they'd spend all there time trying to find shade. I know there doesn't seem like much of a gap between 110*F (which is more of the temp that they need) and 120*F, but it actually is. On the flip side of things, 30*F is too cold for them. Unfortunately, you're best with keeping them inside in a large, custom enclosure where you can monitor their environmental needs more closely.


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2010)

That's what I figured. Just thought I would see if there was a chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, never hurts to ask, right?


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 5, 2010)

I am in Charlotte NC and I have both an indoor and an outdoor enclosure for mine. 

While our winters are a bit cooler than yours, both are too cold for Tegus. While I am sure it would be possible for them to burrow deep enough to survive a winter with 30*F lows, every winter would be a risk, more of a risk than I'd be comfortable taking...

Here in the Carolinas we commonly see temps in the high 90s and on into the 100s. My Tegu is not happy when kept outside on such days. Despite everything I read about 100*F+ basking spots, mine avoids such temperatures like the plague. When 'forced' to remain in the outside enclosure during such temperatures he stopped eating completely.

So for your situation, I suggest having both an indoor and an outdoor enclosure to maximize your options. If that is possible of course.


----------

